# Edinburgh instead of GRCM?



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey everyone - after today's debacle with origin (see thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288060.0 for more info!!) now having to make a decision about going somewhere else. Looking through previous forum threads, popular contenders seem to be GRCM, Sims (but expensive) and the Lister, London.

I used to live in Edinburgh and so know the city well,and have friends there etc. Their Assisted Conception Unit seems to have really good IVF results for my age group (actually a teeny bit higher than GCRM!) and yet I haven't come across anyone going there? anyone know why?

Any advice at this stage much appreciated! Thanks, x


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hi Irishflower
What an awful situation with Origin. But glad you are already making a Plan B.
I am in Edinburgh, and have a feeling that the private clinic here hasn't been running very long, hence limited information on it. Might be worth comparing number of cycles rather than just success rates (if you haven't already) since high % may just reflect getting lucky with a small number of cycles. 
They don't provide the treatment we need now, so not using them ourselves.  However, our 2 cycles on the NHS involved consultants who double-up their shifts by private work at the clinic you are looking at.  The Drs were fine,  but so much of our care was nurse-led, or done by registrar-level docs that we didn't really see too much of the key consultants who you'd be seeing privately. Sorry not to be more help!
x
(ps. great profile pic).


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the info!  Just so hard to know what to do,  but at least the problems with origin have surfaced before we started treatment....much worse for those going through it.  Yeah, I noticed that that private clinic has only opened a year or so, would discount them as there's just not enough long-standing info, plus they're very expensive!  It was the ACU at the Royal Infirmary I'd been looking at and their success rates seemed quite good on the HFEA site.

Great profile pic too   - I'm a massive cat lover myself, currently have two  

Thanks again and best of luck to you!


----------

